# Tiny circles on anal fin of Cichlids



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

This is a new tank (around a week old). We have three adult pairs of African cichlids in here. Yesterday, I noticed tiny yellowish circles appearing on the anal fin of two or three of these fishes. I think all of the fish with these are males. 

Is this some sort of disease?

Regards,
Sabv


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

What species? Many african cichlids have these yellowish circles for breeding purposes, the male tricks the females into thinking that they are eggs that she missed and she will go for them and the male fertilizes the eggs in the female's mouth when she goes for the "fake" eggs on the anal fins. Males and females can both have these "fake egg" markings, it's nothing to worry about.

P.S. shouldve posted this in the cichlid forum


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

One of them is blue dolphin and other is a bright orange color (I don't remember the name).


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes Philip described it correctly. It's egg spots most likely, nothing to worry about.

I think this question is fine in the beginners forum though.


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

*Do I need to take these out?*

Is it a good idea to take the females out in a separate tank as this tank has other fishes that may harm the babies. I am not interested in breeding but just want to avoid harming these babies unnecessarily.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

If you have sufficient hiding spots, such as many rocks, enough fry will survive to adulthood, if you dont want to breed them, then when the females spit the fry (after around 3 weeks of holding) then the strong fry will survive and the rest will be a nutritious snack to the other fish.


----------

